# Starting an ejuice company



## Cole MacGyver (27/1/18)

Hi guys and girls. 
I'm trying to find out info on what paperwork/licenses/permits are needed to start selling ejuice. If anyone has any legit info I would greatly appreciate it!
Thanks in advance!
Cole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/18)

Nothing. No licence, no paperwork, zippo... but the secret to sucess is to start with one or two really good juices and convince a vape shop or two to stock them... without a decent juice to get the interest of a vape shop you are dead in the water.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nothing. No licence, no paperwork, zippo... but the secret to sucess is to start with one or two really good juices and convince a vape shop or two to stock them... without a decent juice to get the interest of a vape shop you are dead in the water.



And to add... if you have a decent juice or two and want to get into the big vape stores you need a VAT number.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cole MacGyver (28/1/18)

Ok cool. Thanks so much! 
I have 2 flavours I've been working on for about 6 months. I've finally got them exactly the way I wanted them to taste. 
I'm thinking I'm gonna start selling online and through word of mouth and once I have enough feedback I'll look at registering for VAT. 
Thank you so much!
Cole.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (28/1/18)

The E-juice market could well be the most saturated market in South Africa.

It will not be easy. But all the best and goodluck to you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Cole MacGyver (28/1/18)

Spyro said:


> The E-juice market could well be the most saturated market in South Africa.
> 
> It will not be easy. But all the best and goodluck to you!


Thanks. I'm not looking to become super rich or take over the market, I'm just really enjoying mixing and hopefully I can provide some happiness and satisfaction to other vapers out there. 
Cole.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (28/1/18)

Cole MacGyver said:


> Ok cool. Thanks so much!
> I have 2 flavours I've been working on for about 6 months. I've finally got them exactly the way I wanted them to taste.
> I'm thinking I'm gonna start selling online and through word of mouth and once I have enough feedback I'll look at registering for VAT.
> Thank you so much!
> Cole.



hi, tell us a little more on the 2 juices you got going, what kind of profile are they etc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (28/1/18)

Manufacturers and vendors have formed a nice little brotherhood/consortium. Your chances of cracking into that group are virtually nil, especially if you offer your juice at a reasonable price. 

Go the online route.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. B (28/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> And to add... if you have a decent juice or two and want to get into the big vape stores you need a VAT number.


Good luck getting a vat number without proof of turnover. It is an absolute nightmare! And this is talking from experience

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR (28/1/18)

Cole MacGyver said:


> I've finally got them exactly the way I wanted them to taste


Well ... since you in CT .... you might as well drop me off a sample of each i will quickly tell you if you have a chance in the local market.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (28/1/18)

@Cole MacGyver me too, me too - I'm also in CT! Why don't you organise a small vape-meet and we can try your juice?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Huffapuff (28/1/18)

@Cole MacGyver you don't need a VAT number. If your turnover reaches 1 million rand then yes, until then it's totally unnecessary. And trust me - it's something to avoid like the plague!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (12/2/18)

Huffapuff said:


> @Cole MacGyver you don't need a VAT number. If your turnover reaches 1 million rand then yes, until then it's totally unnecessary. And trust me - it's something to avoid like the plague!



@Huffapuff @Cole MacGyver Isn't it over R50,000 per month before you have to register for VAT from SARS point of view?


----------



## Huffapuff (12/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Huffapuff @Cole MacGyver Isn't it over R50,000 per month before you have to register for VAT from SARS point of view?


No, simply a turnover of R1million in the financial year.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/2/18)

I learnt VAT in India. But my understanding is that tax laws are similar in most countries. To do business you need to first register your company/properietor ship/small business. Now in this case you are a manufacturer, if you want to claim a refund of the VAT you paid on the raw materials purchased you need to register for VAT and/or if your turnover is above a specific amount. 
The purchaser shouldn't have a problem because you are not charging him VAT, however if he is still liable to pay VAT on your products, because he will be charging VAT on the sale of your products. 
Confusing ? I will suggest you speak to a certified public accountant for more clarity.
You have a huge market here itself on this forum. Start small, if it sells here I am sure the vendors on the forum will want to sell your juice on their shops as well.


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/2/18)

Huffapuff said:


> No, simply a turnover of R1million in the financial year.



Huffapuff is 100% correct re the amount.

Then over and above the whole VAT thing, one of the first things the retailers will ask you is where the juice is made. Quite a number of them do not accept a basic cleanroom anymore so I would suggest you look into labs which manufacture on your behalf. Maybe speak to Andre @ Foggas as I know he has one.


----------



## Oliver.yopanda (27/3/18)

Still thinking of starting a business?


----------

